# The repair shop



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone watch The repair shop on BBC, available on I Player ?

It’s totally addictive watching the experts repair/refurbish all manner of things that have a special meaning to their owners 

Such skill , fascinating to watch

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched some of it last year, and thought it had good content, but so rehearsed it made it unwatchable, the item and techniques were interesting, once you waded through the mire of not one but two narrators, not forgetting Jay Blades whos talents must lie elsewhere as his pristine apron has never seen any work, it could have been a good program, but Drew Pritchards "restorers" outshines it by a country mile.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jay Blades has numerous leather aprons 

I think he is more of the Tv co ordinator on this programme 

I’m fascinated by the clockworks man 

And that young wood restorer and his attention to detail 

To say nothing of his fantastic smile

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Made me wonder what actual the cost of some restorations were.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I have seen it and do enjoy it. Are they bringing it to early evening tv soon?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Its a great show. Steve the clock guy has his own website with a nice video of his work.

Its a formulaic show but nice items and nice reveals for the customers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Yes, I have seen it and do enjoy it. Are they bringing it to early evening tv soon?


I don't know Pat, I tend to watch it on iPlayer , I know it's on on Sundays

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We watched some of it last year, and thought it had good content, but so rehearsed it made it unwatchable, the item and techniques were interesting, once you waded through the mire of not one but two narrators, not forgetting Jay Blades whos talents must lie elsewhere as his pristine apron has never seen any work, it could have been a good program, but Drew Pritchards "restorers" outshines it by a country mile.


That's not quite true about Jay Blades, I've seen him in several episodes pushing a brush along the floor >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don’t watch it for Jay Blades 

I watch portraits cleaned and damage touched up by skilled people 

For clockwork mechanisms coxed back to life 

For damaged woodwork meticulously repaired by a young guy with a fabulous smile 

For teddy bears etc restored to former glory

But most of all for the the effect on those whose things meant so much to them 

Revoked such memories 

That their joy 

Means I cry with them 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it was on tonight Pat 

Around 5 ish 

Missed most of it 

But iPlayer is your friend 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We love it !!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was beginning to think that I was strange Dave 

But then Albert loves it too

And he’s far more stable than me 

The old, I should say older guy ,in tears when his radio was restored, the radio he and his wife once shared 

Had me in tears too 

And that pouncing growling tiger

Priceless 

Sandra


----------

